
Swiss 'Fusion Man' Flies Over the Alps With Jet-Propelled Wings - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,355609,00.html
======
drusenko
this guy is awesome. i remember watching a video of him on youtube a year or
so ago:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-66AcTo9TU>

